# 2 months training which stream?



## Shloeb (May 4, 2008)

I am doing B.tech in Computer Science & Engineering. I am in 4th semester. After 4th sem i have a 2 months training coming up. What do u think is the best stream so that it will be good for my career. I am also planning to do M.S in US after i complete my bachelors here. So according to this suggest me suitably. Which stream has a good scope in India as well as abroad. Thanks in advance.  Sorry if i post this in wrong section.


----------



## dheeraj_kumar (May 4, 2008)

What are your choices?


----------



## Shloeb (May 7, 2008)

I am thinking of doing something in networking. Or should i go for programming? What do u think. As u can see m in dilemma. So can u please suggest me the appropriate field?


----------



## dheeraj_kumar (May 9, 2008)

Well, whats appropriate for me may not be for you. You have to choose what you like and what you are interested in, not what I like. Try to learn .net technologies if you are into the microsoft stream, or java in the sun's stream, or linux and bash programming in the open-source stream.


----------



## Shloeb (May 11, 2008)

I didn't want the area to be more complex than i can handle. Thats why i was asking. Anyways thanks.


----------



## Plasma_Snake (May 11, 2008)

The "Training" after the 4th sem is more upto one's choice. If your into Networking then go for CCNA but its not a 2 month course, gotta have to stretch a bit. I'm in 6th sem of my I.T engineering and I too have to do training, Industrial one. The training that ur 'bout to go for holds some substance if ur gonna sit for Campus Placement interviews like in our college when TCS came, a lot of guys were asked 'bout their summer trainig and the project they worked on. As you see a project is more imp. than any certification. I enrolled in a 3 year program at NIIT in my 3rd sem so I didn't had to think much 'bout Where? & What? Just follow ur gut feeling and interest. In case balance tips to programming side then u can easily prepare for SCJP certification provided ur clear with OOPS concepts and can learn a language easily.


----------



## JGuru (May 12, 2008)

@Shloeb, Going by what I understand. You should take up Programming if you have the
 aptitude for it. Otherwise don't. You can anyway lookout for other options like DBA,
  System Administration etc.,  "Oracle DBA" has got excellent scope. 

*SCJP* isn't a cakewalk!!! You must have worked in Java language for atleast a year.
   More than 90% of people who take SCJP fail!!! You must be very very thorough in the
 language fundamentals. I'm an SCJP.


----------



## blueshift (May 14, 2008)

Anyone thought of SAP?

DBA also has excellent oppprtunities.


----------



## JGuru (May 15, 2008)

@Blueshift, SAP is an ERP. People from a Finance background (CA, MBA Finance, ICWA)should go for
 ERP like SAP, Oracle Financials etc., 
 Don't fall into trap of companies promising you job in U.S after you finish their 3 0r 4 
 months course!!! Some companies do place you in the US with a job. Most of the lot
 give false information. So double-check the company's credentials, placement records,
 before you pursue a ERP course. Yes, ERP has got excellent scope too.


----------



## Shloeb (May 15, 2008)

I also wanted that the area that i choose in this 6 weeks training i will also pursue further in 6 months industrial training so that i can become expert in that. 
@JGuru is SCJP so difficult to clear? And i want to pursue in that field which is interesting. As in case of Java. (SCJP). Or should i rather do something in animation? Will it be of any use? My programming is good. But not excellent as the lecturers here are not good enough. They didn't teach us programming of assembler in System Programming. The teacher wasted the whole semester just chatting in the lab with the students. So thats why i want to make full use of this training.


----------



## ankit_the_hawk (May 21, 2008)

My position is exactly the same as Shloeb. 

As I see it developing, I don't think I would be going to do training at any software company, 'coz from what I have heard, it is basically a complete waste of time.

Rather, I was thinking about spending the coming summer on some non-technical pursuits.And on the technical front, I was thinking about making some project on my own ( under the guidance of my brother whose doing MS in the US ). Maybe try to take part in some open source project and prepare for the Google Summer of Code next year.

My interests are in web development, programming in C++ as well as in web designing using CSS. Any ideas on how I should go about it? Where should I look for inspirations and ideas for projects?


----------



## dheeraj_kumar (May 22, 2008)

Look at blogs for ideas. Blogs are good sources of investigating CSS, just browse through blogs, and if you find a good looking one, analyze its source.

For c++, get the IDE, and whatever your interest in C++ is, practise on it... for example you can be interested in web-based apps, or core windows applications or MFC or CLR etc. Forget about the visual studio 6 etc and concentrate on 2008, thats the latest, and thats what people in the industry care about.


----------



## ankit_the_hawk (May 23, 2008)

dheeraj_kumar said:


> Look at blogs for ideas. Blogs are good sources of investigating CSS, just browse through blogs, and if you find a good looking one, analyze its source.
> 
> For c++, get the IDE, and whatever your interest in C++ is, practise on it... for example you can be interested in web-based apps, or core windows applications or MFC or CLR etc. Forget about the visual studio 6 etc and concentrate on 2008, thats the latest, and thats what people in the industry care about.



Yeah, blogs are a great source for CSS. I completely agree. But doing CSS is just a kind of a leisure activity for me. I don't think I would be pursuing "web designing" as a career. Its basically a hobby and enjoy working on it.

I also like programming in C++. And I was planning to make a project based on development rather than designing. So, I basically need to find and implement ideas. Maybe a webapp, and in the process, I could learn something new like AJAX or Ruby On Rails. At this point of time, I have only done development of console based applications in C++.


----------



## dheeraj_kumar (May 23, 2008)

then learn apis! or learn windows forms! there are so many man...


----------



## Shloeb (Jun 9, 2008)

.NET or JAVA or ORACLE?? Which is best for pursuing the 2 months training?? I mean career prospects and more?


----------



## dheeraj_kumar (Jun 9, 2008)

Depends on your interests... all three have equally good career oppertunities. 

If you do Oracle, and LAMP(linux-apache-mysql-php) later you can go in the database administration line, mainly in companies to maintain their internal/website databases, or even entire web servers.

If you do Java, you can work as a programmer, in a variety of applications, from mobile phone programming to web services to... well java is used in almost all fields, so its a good thing, but also a bad thing because you might need to specialize in one area in java (like j2me for mobiles) Someone correct me if I'm wrong, though. 

If you do .NET its like java, you have a variety of applications in all fields. .NET is supposed to be a Windows-only framework, but organizations like Mono Project and MainSoft are working for using it in linux too. I dont know how successful they are, since I'm partial to Windows myself, but I see via google that they are quite successful in the area. I had the same question as you, but I chose to learn .NET technologies.

Correct me anyone, if I'm wrong anywhere, since I have the same question as Shloeb.


----------



## Shloeb (Jun 9, 2008)

I visited a center known as the APPIN @ e-lounge. They are also offering courses in Information Security & Ethical Hacking. In 2 months training they'll teach us only Level 1. We can opt for the other 2 levels in 6 months training. What do u think? As its a much _hat-ke_ option so should i go for this? As dheeraj didn't tell me clearly abt .NET and JAVA that which one is better so ppl m asking u.


----------

